# Louisville Metro Police Officer Pete Grignon



## Foxracingmtnridr (Feb 23, 2003)

(LOUISVILLE) -- A Louisville Metro Police officer was shot and killed Wednesday morning while responding to a call in the southwest part of the city. According to police, the man who allegedly shot the officer, then turned the gun on himself. The coroner's office has identified him as 17-year-old Travis Ballard. He died at the scene, in the 2600 block of Accasia Avenue.

28-year old Pete Grignon, a two-year veteran of the department, died at University Hospital at 9:33 from gunshot wounds to the neck and head.

According to Dr. Bill Smock, head of trauma at University Hospital, doctors who treated Grignon "were unable to control the bleeding from his wounds."

Metro Police Chief Robert White rushed to the hospital and was there when Officer Grignon died.

"He was an outstanding officer", White told reporters gathered outside the hospital. "He was out there doing his job. He paid the ultimate sacrifice."

White said Grignon was responding to a report of a hit and run accident. By the time he arrived at the scene, the call was changed to include a vehicle on fire.

Chief White said when Grignon arrived at the scene he was "confronted by one or perhaps two individuals. Some kind of confrontation occurred. We don't know the particulars of that yet. (It) resulted in the officer being shot."

White said he did not know if Grignon fired his weapon. He said the person (Ballard) who allegedly shot and killed Grignon, then shot himself to death. Police say he and the man taken in for questioning were both juveniles.

Metro Mayor Jerry Abramson met with Grignon's family and fellow officers at the hospital. 

"It's an incredible tragedy and an incredible trauma for this community and for the family", Abramson said. "It's a really tough time for all of the officers who knew Pete and who have worked with him. I swore him in two years ago. And it's just a tough time. We ask for the community's support and prayers."

Before leaving the hospital to go to the scene of the shooting, an emotional Chief White told reporters, "The men and women in this department...come to work every day for the sole purpose of providing safety for this community. But, sometimes, unfortunately, it results in someone giving the supreme sacrifice. And today that occurred.

"I would really ask that each of you keep the officer, keep his family in prayer. Keep the entire police department in your prayers", White said.

On Sunday, Grignon had celebrated his first wedding anniversary with his wife, Rebecca.

His family released a statement late Wednesday.

"Peter loved life," the statement said. "He was wonderful with people of all ages. Peter always wanted to be a policeman to serve, to help and to protect our citizens."

The statement also said Grignon "had a heart for people," and said he was a "gentle man and full of kindness."

Grignon, a New Jersey native, graduated from Eastern Kentucky University in Richmond in May 2000 with a degree in police administration. In a statement issued by Louisville police, Grignon's family said he had always aspired to be a police officer.

"It was his lifelong dream to join the force," his family said in the statement.


----------

